# Bike Reccomendation.



## ultimatesoldierfanatic (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just looking for people input on which bike I should get both are the same price (350)

the Scattante Americano - http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25174&subcategory_ID=3040

or the

Motobecane Messenger - http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/messenger.htm

your input or suggestions are much appreciated, thanks a lot!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

There is very little difference in this price range.. Go with the one that fits and speaks to you....


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

You might also consider a conversion. More bang for your buck IMO.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> There is very little difference in this price range.. Go with the one that fits and speaks to you....



Dave
you are right in general
in fact some of the bikes we carry are exactly like the performance SS/FG model

however, these days everyone has moved the SS/FG at this price level to China
except the Motobecane Messenger and Mercier Kilo TT - which remain in Taiwan

There is a bit of difference in FB cost and overall quality and QC between China and Taiwan. That is way Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc, etc produce low end bikes in China and higher level bikes in Taiwan.

There could be a price decrease by taking Messenger and Kilo TT to China - same specs would be 10% less. However, as a matter of policy no Moto or Mercier is made in China.

Might be a small pont to some; but it is a big difference to me and many of our customers

~~~~~
my other question would be is $350 the final delivered cost OR do shipping and sales tax need to be added ? -- this effects some buyers


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

nealric said:


> You might also consider a conversion. More bang for your buck IMO.



Could be
but my experience is that most people send more on conversions than new SS/FG bikes
especially if you are talking $350 delivered


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

get the blue one with the right fit


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> Dave
> 
> except the Motobecane Messenger and Mercier Kilo TT - which remain in Taiwan
> 
> There is a bit of difference in FB cost and overall quality and QC between China and Taiwan. That is way Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc, etc produce low end bikes in China and higher level bikes in Taiwan.


Dave,

How is the paint quality and overall QC on the Mercier compatred to the Dawes? Because my Dawes paint absolutley sucks!!!

I like the bike, but I would nver get another Dawes if the paint jobs are like this, $350 deliverd or not. Because once your paint is so bad in suck a short time, $150 towards another bike might get you an overall higher quality bike.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Basically the same bike. The Scantte same sounds crappy and the Moto sounds better.

BUT, from what I hear form other that DO own the Perforamnce Scanntte bikes the paint jobs are of higher quality.

So if this means something to you, then go with the Americano. The black SSR models paint is really nice.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Dave,
> 
> How is the paint quality and overall QC on the Mercier compatred to the Dawes? Because my Dawes paint absolutley sucks!!!
> 
> I like the bike, but I would nver get another Dawes if the paint jobs are like this, $350 deliverd or not. Because once your paint is so bad in suck a short time, $150 towards another bike might get you an overall higher quality bike.


The SST ad the Performance FG/SS has exactly the same paint quality - same factory; same paint

The Motobecane and Mercier are from Taiwan - and every detail is just one step better; including paint.

I am sorry you do not like the paint on the SST - however, other than your experience we have not heard anything real bad about it


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Basically the same bike. The Scantte same sounds crappy and the Moto sounds better.
> 
> BUT, from what I hear form other that DO own the Perforamnce Scanntte bikes the paint jobs are of higher quality.
> 
> So if this means something to you, then go with the Americano. The black SSR models paint is really nice.



Paint quality from Scanntte to SST can not be different
and next month we will have up a Windsor Clockwork - when you compare it to the Scanntte you maybe surprised [or maybe not - if you know how these things work]

What is an SSR?


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

> Could be
> but my experience is that most people send more on conversions than new SS/FG bikes
> especially if you are talking $350 delivered


With patience and ebay bargain hunting it's more than doable in the $300 range. You can also use original parts from the donor bike and replace as the money comes in. People do spend more, but they are probably using higher speced parts than the moto. 

Not knocking moto in general- I have a LeChampion SL I am very happy with. However, I am ecstatic about my newly complete conversion in a way no store-bought bike could make me.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

nealric said:


> > Could be
> > but my experience is that most people send more on conversions than new SS/FG bikes
> > especially if you are talking $350 delivered [/quite]
> >
> ...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

ultimatesoldierfanatic said:


> I was just looking for people input on which bike I should get both are the same price (350)
> 
> the Scattante Americano - http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25174&subcategory_ID=3040
> 
> ...


BTW
you may find the Clockwork is surprising like the Americano
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/clockwork.htm

and no shipping cost; no sales tax unless you are in Texas
But you may not like Black, Burgandy, or Orange
that is personal taste


----------



## ultimatesoldierfanatic (Oct 28, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> BTW
> you may find the Clockwork is surprising like the Americano
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/clockwork.htm
> 
> ...



regardless of the price difference because that means nothing to me, which would you consider the best quality bike the Kilo TT, the Messenger, the Clockwork, or the SST?

thanks


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> Paint quality from Scanntte to SST can not be different
> and next month we will have up a Windsor Clockwork - when you compare it to the Scanntte you maybe surprised [or maybe not - if you know how these things work


Ok, if you say so. They appear beter IMO.

What is an SSR?[/quote]performance's SS Frame:
https://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24744&subcategory_ID=3020

https://www.performancebike.com/product_images/500/30-0600-BLK-SIDE.jpg


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> The Motobecane and Mercier are from Taiwan - and every detail is just one step better; including paint.


Hmm. Maybe I will wait for the Kilo TT on Bikeisland

I am sorry you do not like the paint on the SST - however, other than your experience we have not heard anything real bad about it[/quote]Really, ever?  Also people never get bikes and wheels damaged form the facotry like I did?

The paint scratches SO easily it's not even funny. Rear drops outs get chwed up super fast if you flip your whels often. The paint on my fork dropouts is peeling off in small chunks. 

But the frame rides really well and came out PERFECT from my little overall crash. Thow out the parts and paint and it's a quality ride and frame IMO.

If the paint was not an issues, I would be beyond happy with the Dawes SST. Yes, I would still reccomend the bikes for their price and overall quality for the dollar. But I guess my bikes is the one nightmare one right?

Did you happend so me my review in the Moto forum about it?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

ultimatesoldierfanatic said:


> regardless of the price difference because that means nothing to me, which would you consider the best quality bike the Kilo TT, the Messenger, the Clockwork, or the SST?
> 
> thanks


very simple

best quality SS/FG sold in the USA under $700 is clearly the KILO TT


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Did you happend so me my review in the Moto forum about it?


No
But I'll go look for it now

And maybe yopu will want to upgrade to a Kilo TT frame
if so PM me


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> No
> But I'll go look for it now
> 
> And maybe yopu will want to upgrade to a Kilo TT frame
> if so PM me


I am waiting for the Kilo TT to come on bikeisland's site soon.

It either the Kilo TT frame, SE Larger PB frame or a Schwinn Madison. Leaning Madison right now because of geometry. But I like the other track bike i had if it did not SUCK (Tomasso Augusta).


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> very simple
> 
> best quality SS/FG sold in the USA under $700 is clearly the KILO TT


If the paint in on par with the Langster, the the TT Pro could, could be.


----------



## ultimatesoldierfanatic (Oct 28, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> very simple
> 
> best quality SS/FG sold in the USA under $700 is clearly the KILO TT


as far as mounting a front brake on the Kilo TT, what brakeset do you reccomend?

thanks


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

ultimatesoldierfanatic said:


> as far as mounting a front brake on the Kilo TT, what brakeset do you reccomend?
> 
> thanks


Tektro

Jeff at bikeisland has several good choices
and at low prices


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*On price and completeness*

If you're an experienced cyclist and wrench, you can make a nice SS conversion out of a goodwill bike and $50-75 -- several threads around here about contests about cheap bikes.

However, if you haven't got a big stash of used parts and enjoy the hunt, you can do pretty well for singlespeeds at this price.

Sometimes you can go even cheaper -- there have been $200 fixie / SS bikes at Performance after sales were considered.

I don't honestly think the china / taiwan issue is a big deal at this pricepoint, but any of the Bikesdirect bikes are reasonable values at that price point -- I mean, heck, that's almost department store cheap, it's a bargain any way you slice it. I've seen a few of The Hours, which they've had for a while, in person, they are basic but solid.

Bikesdirect also brings up the fact that he does not collect sales tax -- while this is true, it is also technically true that the buyer is still responsible for the tax in many states, my own included. Clearly most buyers will not be caught for dodging it, but, considering the budgets of states these days, it's worth noting!


----------



## Cfrone1 (Apr 26, 2006)

bikesdirect said:


> The SST ad the Performance FG/SS has exactly the same paint quality - same factory; same paint
> 
> The Motobecane and Mercier are from Taiwan - and every detail is just one step better; including paint.


Dave brings up a valid point, as I have also seen quite a few BD bikes with poor/fragile finishes and bad packing jobs. And Mike, you just attempted to side step it with a half truth.

While the frames may come from the same factory, what does that have to do with the paint quality? Anyone who knows ANYTHING about producing goods in Taiwan knows that you can change spec on anything to save a few $$. It is quite possible, and most likely probable, that one bike may one getting a better quality paintjob, including better prep, primer, color and finish (clear) coat if a supplier wants to pay for it. 

It is about what the supplier (BD) budgeted for the bike, and what you speced (from the tubing and group, to the paint and packing material, down to the quality of the cardboard box and how many staples/glue you want used to close it) vs. others. Stop splitting hairs.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

bikesdirect said:


> very simple
> 
> best quality SS/FG sold in the USA under $700 is clearly the KILO TT


Sorry to hear you say that, if only because I'd thought I had decided on the Clockwork. Could you expand on the reasons for your preference? I would appreciate it.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Sorry to hear you say that, if only because I'd thought I had decided on the Clockwork. Could you expand on the reasons for your preference? I would appreciate it.



Clockwork is a good deal
has brakes and fixed cog and freewheel
but those things have a cost

Kilo TT does not have brakes or freewheel
But it has Reynolds 520 frame and a super expensive fork

The overall quality of the Kilo TT can not be beat; but it does not come with as many features

Plus Kilo TT is a TRACK bike - Clockwork is more of a SS/FG bike as is now popular for street use. 

We sell both very well. The Kilo TT is a long running model and one of the biggest selling track bikes in the USA and thus has a big following. Clockwork is new model built to fill the demand for street SS/FG bikes with brakes.


----------



## uparabbit (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey a Mr. BikesDirect man,

I got some Q's that need some A's. The Windsor Bikes, "the hour" & "clockwork", what are the differences i n the two? I mean besides one has brakes and one doesn't. I'm leaning towards "the hour" due to the rr braze ons, but "clockwork" will fit fenders. I'm so confused. Then again, maybe, I should just go with Motobecane "fantom cross uno"? I just want a ss/fg bike for peddling around town, commuting, occasional errand (i.e. grocery grabber) Well I guess thats not really "questions", though this just seemed like a good thread to post it in.


----------

